# PR agencies in Dubai



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone work with any of the PR agencies? What's your recommendation? Who's strongest in the market? Any blacklisted PR agencies?
Thanks in advance for any reply


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are quite a few here. Most have different specialisations and handle different size accounts, so there is not a 'best' overall. It really depends on the account, your budget and what you want.

If a company was 'blacklisted' they wouldn't be trading here...

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> There are quite a few here. Most have different specialisations and handle different size accounts, so there is not a 'best' overall. It really depends on the account, your budget and what you want.
> 
> If a company was 'blacklisted' they wouldn't be trading here...
> 
> -


Account is very high profile international company, expecting maximum media coverage of corporate events, presence and assistance during interviews, press-releases text editing if required, etc... No particular budget, I assume it costs around 50-60 K USD per year...

Any ideas? Thank you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Middle East Public Relations | Spot On PR | Communications | Marketing | Media | Social Media

http://fifthring.com/middle_east.xhtml


USD 50K per annum is a low PR budget for a major company.

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Middle East Public Relations | Spot On PR | Communications | Marketing | Media | Social Media
> 
> http://fifthring.com/middle_east.xhtml
> 
> ...


Thanks, will check the webs. What is the budget you recommend, keeping in mind that Corporate Office in France is doing half of Marketing job globally and they have their own budget for it... 50 K was for local marketing purposes only


----------

